# Check Engine Light is on..............



## Skarface (Apr 6, 2003)

and I need help. Hey guys my 97 E39, 528I car has check engine lite on, and I can't figure out what might be wrong with. I mean the only think I can think of. It might have bad O2 Sensor. 

When the car is on it makes thicking noise, and also when I'm driving it.

This car has 89K on it. It will be great to give me some tips here. Also does any body know of good bmw mechanic in San Diego? Someone who does good job and honest. Thanks


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Skarface said:


> *and I need help. Hey guys my 97 E39, 528I car has check engine lite on, and I can't figure out what might be wrong with. I mean the only think I can think of. It might have bad O2 Sensor.
> 
> When the car is on it makes thicking noise, and also when I'm driving it.
> 
> This car has 89K on it. It will be great to give me some tips here. Also does any body know of good bmw mechanic in San Diego? Someone who does good job and honest. Thanks *


Is there any change in drivability? Does it stutter? I would not drive it any more and have it towed to Cunningham BMW. When you make the appointment with the SA, tell him (or her) that you want Shane to look at it. A bad O2 sensor wouldn't cause a ticking noise to the best of my knowledge.

-DanB


----------



## Skarface (Apr 6, 2003)

*Yes There is....*

a change in the drivability. This morning I was driving, and I try to accelerate, unfortunately it wouldn't accelerate as fast as it used to. I really had to press the gas paddle and wiate for it to accelerate.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Take it to dealer. It's on "limp mode".


----------



## Skarface (Apr 6, 2003)

*"Limp Mode"?*

what is that?


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: "Limp Mode"?*



Skarface said:


> *what is that? *


It's where the engine has detected something which could be a big problem if left operating the way it normally does, so it keeps the tranny in a higher gear and gives you the minimal air/fuel mixture you need to "limp" to the dealership.

-DanB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

My car ended up with a bad MAF (mass air flow sensor) when I had somewhat similar problems.

Best bet, let the dealer diagnose it although I see you are out of BMW's warranty period...I hope you have a good aftermarket warrantly to help out.

Chris


----------



## Skarface (Apr 6, 2003)

*Hey Thanks Guys......*

for your help on solving my problem. I took my car to a friend of mine who works at Cadillac Delear. He took $2500 Diagnostic system to find out what is wrong with my car. After checking it, we found that Camshaft Sensor had malfunction and also since the car has 89k on it the O2 sensors were out of range. Therefore, it also needs O2 sensors. The camshaft sensor will cost me $71. Again my buddy used the delear to give me the deal. But I called in bmw delear to get a price on, they told me, it will cost me abou $120 for the Camshaft Sensor and $140 for O2 Sensor.

Thanks guys. You guys gave me some ideas on what might be worng w/me car. I hope I can help you guys in the FUTURE.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Hey Thanks Guys......*



Skarface said:


> *for your help on solving my problem. I took my car to a friend of mine who works at Cadillac Delear. He took $2500 Diagnostic system to find out what is wrong with my car. After checking it, we found that Camshaft Sensor had malfunction and also since the car has 89k on it the O2 sensors were out of range. Therefore, it also needs O2 sensors. The camshaft sensor will cost me $71. Again my buddy used the delear to give me the deal. But I called in bmw delear to get a price on, they told me, it will cost me abou $120 for the Camshaft Sensor and $140 for O2 Sensor.
> 
> Thanks guys. You guys gave me some ideas on what might be worng w/me car. I hope I can help you guys in the FUTURE. *


Curious-- how was the Cadillac dealer able to get you a good deal on BMW parts? Does the same chain also own a BMW dealership?


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Dealer's garages, get better pricing than everyday shmoes like you and me. Plus no big deal if its a cadilac dealer. I'm sure you can find a used bmw at a gm dealership somewhere.

But 140 foran O2 sensor!!!! :yikes: :yikes: I paid like $85 Canadian each....


----------



## Skarface (Apr 6, 2003)

*Yeah it's crazy..*

to pay $140 for O2 Sensor. The Cadillac Delear does not carry any bmw nor are they tied to any bmw delears. The guy was good person to hook me up. I 'm thinking of getting an original M5 kit through them to. Through bmw delear, they quoted me for the kite almost $1100. I'm sure, I can get it cheaper. The kites include front and rear bumper, & side skirts.


----------

